# Long term car rental



## MMarc

Hello

I'm going to cairo for one year assignment and I saw on the forum that the cars are very expensive.

I was wondering if you have an idea how much is the monthly cost for a car rent when you rent it for a long period ?
I'm looking for a toyota camry type of car for ex....

Is leasing a good option in Egypt ? what are the prices ?

Thanks for your help

Marc


----------



## txlstewart

Why not just use taxis or a reputable car service when you need one? Parking can be a nightmare in some locales.

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## hurghadapat

MMarc said:


> Hello
> 
> I'm going to cairo for one year assignment and I saw on the forum that the cars are very expensive.
> 
> I was wondering if you have an idea how much is the monthly cost for a car rent when you rent it for a long period ?
> I'm looking for a toyota camry type of car for ex....
> 
> Is leasing a good option in Egypt ? what are the prices ?
> 
> Thanks for your help
> 
> Marc


Hello and welcome to the forum.....think tlxstewart has given you some good advice there.


----------



## Lanason

hurghadapat said:


> Hello and welcome to the forum.....think tlxstewart has given you some good advice there.


If you live outside the mad chaos of Downtown then a car is a must IMHO

I had a driver and that was a pain - now I have my own car from my company and can use one of the company drivers if ever I go somewhere impossible to park / late at night / out of the way !!!


----------



## Helen Ellis

Don't know car rental prices in Cairo, but in Hurghada you can rent a nice car for 3000 to 3500 le or less. If you bought a used car, and kept in in good condition you could sell it with little depreciation after one year. However, if you try driving yourself round Cairo you are going to be tearing your hair out for the first few months until you learn your way around and as mentioned the parking is sometimes impossible. The new Cairo taxis are good and relatively cheap.


----------



## Whitedesert

Helen Ellis said:


> Don't know car rental prices in Cairo, but in Hurghada you can rent a nice car for 3000 to 3500 le or less. If you bought a used car, and kept in in good condition you could sell it with little depreciation after one year. However, if you try driving yourself round Cairo you are going to be tearing your hair out for the first few months until you learn your way around and as mentioned the parking is sometimes impossible. The new Cairo taxis are good and relatively cheap.


 Not a Toyoya Camry though. Toyota only brings in the Corolla XLE into Egypt. Tax on cars above 1600CC is huge.


----------



## L.Seneb

MMarc said:


> Hello
> 
> I'm going to cairo for one year assignment and I saw on the forum that the cars are very expensive.
> 
> I was wondering if you have an idea how much is the monthly cost for a car rent when you rent it for a long period ?
> I'm looking for a toyota camry type of car for ex....
> 
> Is leasing a good option in Egypt ? what are the prices ?
> 
> Thanks for your help
> 
> Marc


Buying a car is a bad idea, driving is suicidal.......or was that crossing the streets 

Renting a car is about 200 pound/day for a small car. Very small. Of course for long term rental you will be offered a better rate. But even if you get it for say 150 pounds/day, you would be better off renting a car with a driver. A friend of mine rented a car with a driver for 5000/month working five day weeks. He was quite reliable and best of all knows the city. That was for work and for socializing used taxis.

Also be ware when renting a car or a driver that they will always try to scam you with some twisted logic.


----------



## MaidenScotland

Whitedesert said:


> Not a Toyoya Camry though. Toyota only brings in the Corolla XLE into Egypt. Tax on cars above 1600CC is huge.


I have a Camry


----------



## mohamedx55

REnting in cairo is 3000/3500 a month for 2011 kia cerato or similar.
Driver is another 1500/month for 8-10 hours a day.
You can get recommendations from members of this forum regarding a good car rental company.

U can also contract a cab to come and drive you when yiu need it. Depending on how far you go it could be more or less or car rental. For a taxi, it's about a pound a kilo or so.

Or you can buy a small car for about $8k or so and keep it with you for the time you are here then sell it for $7k when you leave a year later.


----------

